# bloated and trapped wind



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi

I added l-arginine, zinc, b6(50mg) to my list of supplements for my 2ww  ( i am 1 week into 2ww) and have become very bloated, have really bad colic/wind pains and a bit constipated ( sorry tmi)  I have aslo started prednisolone, progesterone supss, clexane and aspirin while on 2ww.  I was fine before. just trying to identify the cause.

Thanks
somewhere xxxx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hiya.
I am 3 days into the 2ww. I feel bloated too, but my trapped wind isn't trapped   I'm only on progynova and utrogeston pessaries. I was told at the clinic that the bloated feeling is normal and so is constipation. It's hard not to worry isn't it.


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Hi somewhere over the rainbow and pmc,
Sorry for jumping on here but I had awful bloatedness from
after EC all the way through my 2WW,also wind and constipation which Im now on Fibrogel for!!I kept thinking it was AF cramp at first but then realised it was constipation and like you ladies I've been told its all perfectly normal by my clinic.This is my second cycle using ICSI and I definitely didn't have the wind or constipation during the first cycle(which ended with a BFN)Feels really uncomfortable if I am in one position for too long and I wake up several times every night with the pain,trying to drink lots if water as seems to help a tiny bit!Anyway,my appointment to be tested at clinic is tomorrow but they told me I could test on Saturday at home and I got my first ever BFP!!!!Came as a bit of a surprise as I had convincedyself AF was on the way so now Im thinking all those things were a good sign after all!Looking forward to having it confirmed tomorrow so that we can tell our families!!
Wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes ladies   !!!
Hope the time passes quickly for you!
Suzie xxx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Suzierox how exciting, conratulations on your


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

thanks ladies.

I had a horrendous night, thought I was gonna pass out with the pain at one point. It is just kinda lingering now. DH is away to get me some things to hopefully shift it and keep it at bay.

Congrats suzierox


----------



## pinkcatz (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey, I also have had bloating and constipation and found prunes to really help you move along. Not the nicest tasting things but I was in absolute agony between ec and et and thought why not try them. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Suzierox (May 2, 2013)

Thanks somewhere over the rainbow and pmc!

It still Feels a bit unreal to be honest,Ive done 4 tests so far but know that its still very early days as far as pregnancy goes!
Looking forward to a bit of reassurance from clinic tomorrow and think DH will
Want  to wrap me in cotton wool once its "Official" He didn't even really want me to go to work today but Im only on a short shift today and I was going stir crazy at home!Still very bloated and sore too but it has subsided a lot from the way it has been so I think all The water and Fibrogel are starting to take effect!Knowing I have a BFP is making me think its worth the pain and I would rather not take any paracetamol unless I really need to!
Pinkcatz,my boss(who is a surgeon)suggested prunes to me on Friday but I just couldn't stomach them,didn't want to make myself sick on top of everything but if you are able to eat them ladies or prune juice apparently that's the easiest and most natural cure!
Good luck ladies!
Suzie xxx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

Try some Prune Juice from Holland and Barratt - tastes quite nice, but if not for you just add some to juice to help disguise it! That should help you.
Windeeze are good also.

x


----------

